# Day of Drakes!! Topped off with some BLING!! BLING!!



## ducks2bucks (Dec 3, 2009)

[attachment=0:1ccttjlp]Photo0028.jpg[/attachment:1ccttjlp][attachment=1:1ccttjlp]duck hunt.jpg[/attachment:1ccttjlp][attachment=2:1ccttjlp]Photo0027.jpg[/attachment:1ccttjlp]
Went for a 2 mile walk today, busted through the ice, and threw out the decoys. Birds were piling into the spread for most of the day. Pintails were everywhere. We had already shot our nice drake pinnies and just had to watch them land in the decoys. What a sight!!! Probably my best duck hunt ever!!! And it just got better when my drake wigeon was banded!!


----------



## johnny (May 24, 2010)

Very nice ducks, especially the band, I got two bands this year myself. The same thing for us today, already had a pintail limit and just had to watch them. We got 12 today total with 8 green wing teal and 4 pintails. I couldn't believe the amount of ducks flying about 1/2 hour before shooting ended, it was awesome hunt today.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

It's always great when hard work pays off. Way to go!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Congrats on the band. It was a special day today.


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

It was a great day for sure and one that I'm sure I'll always remember. I've never seen that many pintails around. There were hundreds if not thousands of them and 95% were drakes. I don't know how I managed to pick out the only 2 out there without pins. Congrats on the band and the stud pin! I'm glad we got into some mallards finally too. We'll have to get out again soon before the ice gets really thick!


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Oh please delete that pic before golf see's it.....that will put him over the edge _(O)_ :lol: 


Very cool. Congrats on a great day with some great looking birds!


----------



## Bottomwatcher (Jan 21, 2009)

congrats on the wigeon band. Pretty rare. I was lucky enough to harvest one a few years back that was banded in California. When you hear where he's from let us know.


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

Congrats on the band :O||:


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Sounds like a great day.... congrats!


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Utahgolf is going to pass out when he sees this! Great work.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats on the band. Nice pile of birds as well. That one of my goals is to get a wigeon band. Shoot plenty of them every year.Where was it banded ?


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! pretty sure the band info will read "banded in heaven, by jesus!" truly jealous! a banded widgeon is awesome let alone a gorgeous drake. everything from here on out will be a let down for ya!  these pics are killin me, I need to get out and shoot some ducks!


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

what area were you guys in? im thinking im gonna have to start busting ice myself since im a walker. in the last 2 hunts ive drove 180 miles just finding spots. im tire of wasting so much gas money and time.


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice pile of birds! sounds like a great hunt. I think its safe to say that golf has probably had a wet dream or two about a banded wigeon


----------



## ducks2bucks (Dec 3, 2009)

Found out today my wigeon was banded in Kentucky in Feb. of 2010!!!! Pretty cool!! _(O)_


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Kentucky?? I didn't know there was an east-west flyway.


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

paddler213 said:


> Kentucky?? I didn't know there was an east-west flyway.


not everyone's compass points south..... :roll: :roll:

:lol:


----------

